# Rental discs and retail discs



## Christopher Gould

I understand the concept of the two. Rental discs having no extras just the movie, but I have just watched cowboys and aliens from netflix and this universal bluray has everything listed in the menus extended edition, extras, languages etc. But when you click on them it tells you this is a rental and to go buy the disc to see them. I don't like this tease. Can't afford to buy every movie to see the extras.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Actually... You could argue that it is smart... Because now you know what you are missing by renting... When they strip the disc of all signs of extra, it is easy to forget they exist so you might not be tempted to buy it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Christopher Gould said:


> I understand the concept of the two. Rental discs having no extras just the movie, but I have just watched cowboys and aliens from netflix and this universal bluray has everything listed in the menus extended edition, extras, languages etc. But when you click on them it tells you this is a rental and to go buy the disc to see them. I don't like this tease. Can't afford to buy every movie to see the extras.


Give it a few months. After their initial release prices drop on DVDs making them affordable.


----------



## dpeters11

To me that isn't as bad as Red, where if you rented it, or got the movie only Blu-Ray at retail, you didn't get lossless audio. You had to buy the Special Edition.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"dpeters11" said:


> To me that isn't as bad as Red, where if you rented it, or got the movie only Blu-Ray at retail, you didn't get lossless audio. You had to buy the Special Edition.


I don't hope it becomes the norm... But both editions of Red were clearly marked on the packaging for the differences.


----------



## spartanstew

Christopher Gould said:


> I understand the concept of the two. Rental discs having no extras just the movie, but I have just watched cowboys and aliens from netflix and this universal bluray has everything listed in the menus extended edition, extras, languages etc. But when you click on them it tells you this is a rental and to go buy the disc to see them. I don't like this tease. Can't afford to buy every movie to see the extras.


I always assumed it was just cheaper for the studios to make one menu structure.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MysteryMan said:


> Give it a few months. After their initial release prices drop on DVDs making them affordable.


I argue the other away around...
Typically release week, is the cheapest they are for several months...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

spartanstew said:


> I always assumed it was just cheaper for the studios to make one menu structure.


Having mastered several DVD's (for personal home videos).
And know just the simple consumer tools that are around now...

Probably takes them almost no time to tweek the menu on a second version, and remaster the image for production.


----------



## MysteryMan

Earl Bonovich said:


> I argue the other away around...
> Typically release week, is the cheapest they are for several months...


I beg to differ. Just go to a Sam's Club, Walmart, or Barnes & Noble and see what the release price is for a DVD/BluRay. Then wait a couple of months. Examples: When "True Grit" was released it went for $18.95. Now it's selling for $12.00. "Ben Hur" 50th Anniversary Package was selling for $42.95 when released. I waited and got it for $24.95. Hell, I've even seen some new releases go for less then $10.00 after their initial release.


----------



## davring

Also with all the extras removed the movie(most) will fit on a single layer disc, considerable savings in the manufacture.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MysteryMan said:


> I beg to differ. Just go to a Sam's Club, Walmart, or Barnes & Noble and see what the release price is for a DVD/BluRay. Then wait a couple of months. Examples: When "True Grit" was released it went for $18.95. Now it's selling for $12.00. "Ben Hur" 50th Anniversary Package was selling for $42.95 when released. I waited and got it for $24.95. Hell, I've even seen some new releases go for less then $10.00 after their initial release.


Depends on titles, and timelines... almost each one is different.

I know I just paid $16, for the multi-disc blu-ray set for Kung Fu Panda 2, for $16 on release week.... Similar for Cars 2 and several other recent ones.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"MysteryMan" said:


> I beg to differ. Just go to a Sam's Club, Walmart, or Barnes & Noble and see what the release price is for a DVD/BluRay. Then wait a couple of months. Examples: When "True Grit" was released it went for $18.95. Now it's selling for $12.00. "Ben Hur" 50th Anniversary Package was selling for $42.95 when released. I waited and got it for $24.95. Hell, I've even seen some new releases go for less then $10.00 after their initial release.


It all depends on where you shop. Almost any product can be found cheaper somewhere and overpriced elsewhere.


----------



## dpeters11

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I don't hope it becomes the norm... But both editions of Red were clearly marked on the packaging for the differences.


Maybe so, but I will also say its not something you expect. It's kind of like people don't expect that when they buy an older new disc, the digital copy is already expired.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"dpeters11" said:


> Maybe so, but I will also say its not something you expect. It's kind of like people don't expect that when they buy an older new disc, the digital copy is already expired.


I wish the digital copies didn't expire too... But I don't have a perfect answer to guarantee them forever without cost o the movie producer... Imagine having to keep the server running indefinitely just in case ten years from now someone redeems a code.

The thing with Red, though, while being bad at least shouldn't surprise anyone that reads before buying.


----------



## Shades228

Earl Bonovich said:


> I argue the other away around...
> Typically release week, is the cheapest they are for several months...


I agree now that I've got a couple more BR players I'm buying movies again and if I don't get them within 48 hours of release it takes awhile for them to get down below the $25- $30 price for the 3D/BR/DVD copies.

Of course the popularity of the movie will dictate the length it takes to reduce price as well. There's no incentive to sell something for less that's flying off the shelves still.


----------

